# I am so sad : (



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

I love my maltese boy. He is a high quality dog that I bought from a show breeder, and I love him. He is just an amazing little boy. My dream is to have a little girl as well, and even more so now, as my little girl Chihuahua just died last week. Alas, I did not expect the girls to be almost TWICE as expensive as the boys are, and it saddens me that my dream of owning a girl malt may not come true. I really dont want to go outside the breed, as I have come to love it so much. I am pretty upset over this. Any advise?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

There is nothing like a Malt, nothing in the world. You could enjoy having two boys as so many members do. If your heart aches for a little girl, well, I guess you have to save, or go into debt. I don't think girls are twice as much, only about a thousand more. Ha, did I just say_ only_ a thousand?

I'm sorry you lost your little Chi.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I've heard that you can get a retiree from show breeders for the price to have them spayed and dental around $200 - $300. You should talk to the breeder you got Yuki from and see if she has one available. I'm sorry about the loss of your chihuahua, good luck in your search for a girl.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your little chihuahua. Retiree's are wonderful and most breeders only charge for the spay/teeth clean and possible update of vaccines. I have 2 retiree girls and sometimes a little girl is retired from showing at a young age. I got my little girl Kelly when she was about 1 1/2 years old because she just didn't get as big as the breeder had hoped so she was retired from her show career because she's under 5 lbs and the breeder will not breed under 5 lbs. So don't lose hope just check with breeders and develop good relationships with them and they will let you know if they have a little girl being retired or could let you know if another breeder may have one that is being retired. With Kelly i had met her at a show being shown when i was picking up a retired girl from the same breeder, i had asked the breeder if she would keep me in mind when she retired Kelly, i had no idea it would be a year later almost to the day, but because i had developed a great relationship with my breeder she asked me first because she knew how in love i was with Kelly. So it can happen and don't lose hope.


----------



## cush123 (Nov 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.... Please don't buy from a pet store, backyard breeder or a broker. You will have a dog with health problems and their breeding practices are not good for the breed. They breed for money, not for the betterment of the breed.....yes a maltese from a show breeder will be more expensive and the females are more but it is worth it. I suggest you go to the akc website and find a breeder in your area and see what they sell their pups for and just save up. Stay in touch with the breeder and he or she may even be willing to work with you on the price, because they are more concerned about selling to a responsible person that will take care of the dog and keep up with vet checks and just the overall quality of life the dog will have as opposed to making money..... I bought my maltese from a broker due to lack of knowledge at that time and he has terrible tearing problems that causes really bad rust colored tear stains, so I have to give him a product called angeles eyes which is a low dose antibiotic. Byb and puppy mills and brokers don't do the health testing like the show breeders do, they just want your money. The pet stores that sell puppies buy them from puppy mills. Wait save up and buy the best. Hope this helps some.


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

my boy has terrible terrible tear stain issues as well, and he is the best of the best as far as breeding, so dont feel bad. Thanks guys for the thoughts. I guess I will have to think about a retiree...although its going to be VERY hard to wait that long. I have a WONDERFUL realtionship with my breeder, but she lives literally on the other side of the country from me, as we have both moved lately. Its a big difference between 1500 for a boy, and 2500, for a girl, as 1500 is a lot to begin with, so a retiree seems like the only way I can stay within the breed.


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Um, this is a total side note...how do I put my dogs pic up, with my name like you guys have?


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Have you considered rescue?

I was in your position in February. I lost my 12 yr old maltese to cancer. I called a number of breeders. I couldn't spend thousands because I had spent my dog fund trying to save Angel. (We also just bought 3 cars for my 3 teens who are only 11 months apart and getting ready for college). 

I tried the retiree route because I had success with a dalmatian that was a retired show dog but I was turned down more than once because I have a dalmatian. Then I tried rescue for 2 months but there weren't many in my area and the few puppies had long waiting lists. Then one day I saw an ad on craigslist (be careful because many are scams), a maltese that had been adopted as a baby from a rescue needed a home due to divorce. I called, Lily was 18 months old and around 8 lbs. The lady had turned down everyone all day. I cried like a baby telling her about Angel and that I'm home all day. We drove 90 min to her house and brought Lily home. She has slept with me from the first night and is completely housebroken. I paid $100 for her. She was due for shots but she was spayed. 

She doesn't have perfect hair but she has a perfect maltese personality. She is glued to me and I think she's perfect. She helped me come out of my depression over losing Angel. I believe she was meant to be. The following morning the rescue offered me the puppy I had been on a waiting list. See....meant to be. It's been almost 8 months and I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, you might be able to get a young little girl from a rescue organization? I personally love boys <3 I rescued Ozzie who is a purebred at 1-2 yrs old.

But my girl Lisa is a maltese mix (with poodle or shih tzu we think) and only 1-2 yrs old, and her rescue fee was only $350, but she also has only one eye, so maybe that is why she wasn't snatched up faster <3 

I'm glad I will only take rescues, I can't afford to pay that much for a maltese puppy from a reputable breeder!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I meant to add I would also def consider the retiree route as well! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We have a Maltese mix and a what could be a maltese both came from our shelter here in Columbus. Also rescue groups have maltese. One here in Columbus had a maltese named Roxy two weeks ago. Good luck and Merry Christmas.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your little Chi going to heaven. It's so hard to loose our babies...
I'd suggest a rescue too, they have wonderful little girls and it would be doing a good deed and giving a little one a home.. Several of us here foster for rescue and we can tell you that we fall in love with those little ones we care for...


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

My dalmatian is from a show bloodline and my maltese is a rescue. When I look at them I just see my babies. There are no favorites other than he's my favorite big dog and she's my favorite little dog lol.


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

I hope this works...

This is Lily, my rescue....


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

i absolutely LOVE the name of your dog CorkieYorkie! "Lisa Left Eye" is such a great name! She is gorgeous too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

In the thread you started last week on the same subject several of us suggested a slightly older puppy who had been held back for show. Have you given that any thought? As we told you, they are usually less than a 12 week old female puppy.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

SWallace said:


> i absolutely LOVE the name of your dog CorkieYorkie! "Lisa Left Eye" is such a great name! She is gorgeous too.


Hehe it's the name the rescue gave her 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you all for your thoughts. I am considering all these options you guys mentioned, and actually tomorrow, I am going to see a show breeder who lives 20 minutes away from me, who has a girl who is a year old, and is very discounted!!! I am super excited, and I will let you guys know whats happened. I really cant thank you enough for the kind thoughts an suggestions. Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

I faced the same situation you are in about 6 months ago. I decided to start looking into rescues, there were many purebred maltese (even girls) but I fell in love with Tessa. In a matter of one week and a $ 95 adoption fee Tessa was home. I suggest the petfinder website/app however you should always be sure to look into the organization. STAY AWAY FROM CLYDE-A-SCOPE (it's in Delta Ohio) she claims to be a rescue but actually buys from puppy mills. If anyone would like I'll post the full story on a new forum. Best of luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

*Tessa* said:


> I faced the same situation you are in about 6 months ago. I decided to start looking into rescues, there were many purebred maltese (even girls) but I fell in love with Tessa. In a matter of one week and a $ 95 adoption fee Tessa was home. I suggest the petfinder website/app however you should always be sure to look into the organization. STAY AWAY FROM CLYDE-A-SCOPE (it's in Delta Ohio) she claims to be a rescue but actually buys from puppy mills. If anyone would like I'll post the full story on a new forum. Best of luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, please post your story in our rescue section. A lot of newer members may not realize that there are a lot of bogus rescues out there. 

You should always make sure that a rescue is a registered non-profit 501 (c)(3) as many are making money off posing as a rescue and tugging at people's heartstrings.

Another red flag as you say is so-called "rescues" who buy dogs who can no longer be used for breeding or puppies that that don't sell from puppy mills or at auctions for a few dollars, then turn around and charge a $400 "adoption" fee to some unsuspecting person.


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> Yes, please post your story in our rescue section. A lot of newer members may not realize that there are a lot of bogus rescues out there.
> 
> You should always make sure that a rescue is a registered non-profit 501 (c)(3) as many are making money off posing as a rescue and tugging at people's heartstrings.
> 
> Another red flag as you say is so-called "rescues" who buy dogs who can no longer be used for breeding or puppies that that don't sell from puppy mills or at auctions for a few dollars, then turn around and charge a $400 "adoption" fee to some unsuspecting person.


I posted a little paragraph about it. It's such a shame things like this happens.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

kweldon said:


> I hope this works...
> 
> This is Lily, my rescue....


She is a sweetheart! and I love all your little doggie figurines 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Your dogs and your stories are all beautiful!!!! I went to the breeders today, and the little girl she had was adorable. She had a very outgoing and loving personality. I am strongly considering buying her.


----------

